# how to remove a receiver via directv.com website?



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Maybe I'm blind, or maybe it's my currently splitting headache, but I can't for the life of me see any way to remove a receiver from the directv.com website. Lots of options to add stuff, but not to deactivate a receiver. 

I can't get my H20 to work via my IR repeater so I'm going to disable it.

Any guidance would be appreciated. Thanks,


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

I don't believe you can do it from the website anymore. You'll have to speak with a CSR.


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

I've never seen it either. I think a phone call is required.

It would be nice if activations/deactivations were available on their website.
--------------------------

Was it possible via the web at one time?


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

crashHD said:


> Was it possible via the web at one time?


Thanks for the quick responses. I think I've disabled a receiver from the website before, but can't find any way to do it now.

1-800-494-4388... hope this isn't too painful, headache already has me in a foul mood.


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

Thaedron said:


> hope this isn't too painful, headache already has me in a foul mood.


I'd do it another day then.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Thaedron said:


> Thanks for the quick responses. I think I've disabled a receiver from the website before, but can't find any way to do it now.
> 
> 1-800-494-4388... hope this isn't too painful, headache already has me in a foul mood.


I believe you are correct, you could do so at one time. I had to call recently to deactivate one and reactivate another. I could not find a way to do it on line.


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

crashHD said:


> I'd do it another day then.


Surprisingly it was the quickest and easiest call I've ever made to DirecTV.


----------



## crashHD (Mar 1, 2008)

That's good news.


----------

